# Stupid bint



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Driving home from work through the suburbs, windows down, enjoying the sunshine. Climb a hill with a sharp left hand bend, probably doing about 20mph, 2nd gear. Get round the corner to be confronted with a youngish women pushing her push-chair out into the road.

I slow and start to swerve as she spots me and stops. As I go past she waves her arm and mouths slow down to me. So I stop dead, turn my music off and ask what the problem was.

"It's 30mph!".

"Er, how fast do you think I was going?"

"It's residential you're driving too fast!"

"How about you walk further up and cross where it's safe to?"

"*Mutter mutter*"

Can't stand this, I don't like people telling me off, when I've done nothing wrong it just pisses me off something chronic. Put me into a really grumpy mood (which does not help my fuel consumption). Stupid bint! You'd think if anything was to spark some intelligence in being able to see the road fully when crossing, it would be the preservation of their child - but nooo. Just walk out on a blind corner and then get pissy when a car (which I hasten to add, gave plenty of room and had plenty of stopping distance) comes round the corner.

She was lucky I wasn't one of the many other people who are busy changing the radio or on the phone and didn't notice her.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I feel your pain, there's nothing I hate more than the audacity of some cretin having a go at me when they're in the wrong! Unfortunately it's the norm nowadays.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

typical 'i am a mum - look at me - i am so clever for giving birth' living in her own perfect world where she must do everything to protect that blob of cells in the pushchair.

fast forward ten years to when she doing the school run. fuck me - around here even mssrs button and hamilton would have their work cut out to take corners as fast as a mum with a late-for-school child in the back of the car. they don't give a tinkers toss for anyone except their offspring.

you should have run the stupid cow and her brat over. peasants are breeding like rabbits and need to be culled.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dash said:


> Driving home from work through the suburbs, windows down, enjoying the sunshine. Climb a hill with a sharp left hand bend, probably doing about 20mph, 2nd gear. Get round the corner to be confronted with a youngish women pushing her push-chair out into the road.
> 
> I slow and start to swerve as she spots me and stops. As I go past she waves her arm and mouths slow down to me. So I stop dead, turn my music off and ask what the problem was.
> 
> ...


dash its called council estate mentality bud...........have a sprog and then once out in public push it in its new buggy out infront of traffic while mother stays in the safe zone..........normally a woman with leggins and a footing large arse


----------



## Roadkilled (Apr 1, 2010)

a cull is indeed needed with some of the scum in this world. I didn't see this program but apparently there's a series called "one born every minute" about women giving birth.

Man "oh look at his (new borns) little finger nails, they're all yellow"

Wife "yeah, must be becos I smoked when he was in me"

This statement is wrong on so many levels.

I got a bollocking off a bloke today at a mini round about. I checked right and all was clear, moved out and bloke from left pulls out nearly hits me. I give a tap on the horn and raise both hand as if to say "did you not see me" he says " I've been waiting a lot longer than you" this is not the first time this has happened at the same round about.

The cull should be fast, wide and painful in degrees of stupidity.

PS if any twat thinks my spelling is wrong they can swivel it's gone 2 in the morning been up 20 hour and I'm a little brain dead, cheers


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

gazzer1964 said:


> dash its called council estate mentality bud...........have a sprog and then once out in public push it in its new buggy out infront of traffic while mother stays in the safe zone..........normally a woman with leggins and a footing large arse


Alas, this wasn't the council estate. I think the cheapest house along said road would be around the 400k mark - well and truly middle class.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

hooting_owl said:


> typical 'i am a mum - look at me - i am so clever for giving birth' living in her own perfect world where she must do everything to protect that blob of cells in the pushchair.
> 
> fast forward ten years to when she doing the school run. fuck me - around here even mssrs button and hamilton would have their work cut out to take corners as fast as a mum with a late-for-school child in the back of the car. they don't give a tinkers toss for anyone except their offspring.
> 
> you should have run the stupid cow and her brat over. peasants are breeding like rabbits and need to be culled.


Spot on! - Means test the stupid slappers!!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Roadkilled said:


> a cull is indeed needed with some of the scum in this world. I didn't see this program but apparently there's a series called "one born every minute" about women giving birth.
> Man "oh look at his (new borns) little finger nails, they're all yellow"
> Wife "yeah, must be becos I smoked when he was in me"


 :roll: What a _charming _ and _delightful _family. Being a midwife must be a mixture of great joy and "that poor, poor kid" when some fik-as-fok slag squeezes out the latest spawn.

There's a similar program on BBC3 which I caught a bit of recently, which seems to be about pregnant mums who don't give a shit. If they don't give a toss about being pregnant then what chance does the kid have when they get a bit bored after say 5 nappy changes?



Roadkilled said:


> I got a bollocking off a bloke today at a mini round about. I checked right and all was clear, moved out and bloke from left pulls out nearly hits me. I give a tap on the horn and raise both hand as if to say "did you not see me" he says " I've been waiting a lot longer than you" this is not the first time this has happened at the same round about.


Why only today I was looking in the Highway Code thinking "where's the bit about he who's waited longest goes first at a roundabout"? It must be in the special selfish cocks edition or something because it's not in mine.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dash said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > dash its called council estate mentality bud...........have a sprog and then once out in public push it in its new buggy out infront of traffic while mother stays in the safe zone..........normally a woman with leggins and a footing large arse
> ...


then its i'm superior to you and wait you scum mentality dash


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

If you're quite a big lad and are happy giving it some, this is your line:

"You want to be more careful who you piss off mate, you don't who I am - for all you know I could be the sickest motherfucker you ever met, I could have a gun or a fucking hammer in here or anything, now why don't you piss off before something bad happens" etc

I'd love to try that on but I am weedy little man and they'd probably sus I don't really have the minerals for proper fisticuffs :lol:


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

Dash said:


> She was lucky I wasn't one of the many other people who are busy changing the radio or on the phone and didn't notice her.


yeah, or one of those f*cking mums who spend all their time looking round at their little cherubs to make sure they are ok rather than looking in front when they are driving.

Was behind a car yesterday that had its rear view mirror twisted right round so the only thing that could be seen from the drivers see was their bloody rug-rag in the baby seat, f*ck everything else lets make sure mummy can always keep an eye on little "Chantell" and it dont matter if the car goes through a car in front or over another pedestrian.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

badyaker said:


> If you're quite a big lad and are happy giving it some, this is your line:
> 
> "You want to be more careful who you piss off mate, you don't who I am - for all you know I could be the sickest motherfucker you ever met, I could have a gun or a fucking hammer in here or anything, now why don't you piss off before something bad happens" etc
> 
> I'd love to try that on but I am weedy little man and they'd probably sus I don't really have the minerals for proper fisticuffs :lol:


love it.........the right mentality to make some mugs sit up and listen...........size doesn't matter though, its in the eyes when you are saying it.


----------



## TTDiva (Nov 29, 2006)

hooting_owl said:


> typical 'i am a mum - look at me - i am so clever for giving birth' living in her own perfect world where she must do everything to protect that blob of cells in the pushchair.
> 
> fast forward ten years to when she doing the school run. fuck me - around here even mssrs button and hamilton would have their work cut out to take corners as fast as a mum with a late-for-school child in the back of the car. they don't give a tinkers toss for anyone except their offspring.
> 
> you should have run the stupid cow and her brat over. peasants are breeding like rabbits and need to be culled.


Oh I am soooo with you there....

I'm in the unfortunate position of living right next to a school and have daily bust ups with the 'busy mums' who feel that it's necessary for them to park right across the front of my driveway, and then spend 15 minutes chatting with their other 'busy mum' friends at the school gates and making me late for work. But of course, they're FAR more important than I am as they've had children and children are the future don't you know?

To take a quote from a Simpsons episode, "Children are the future, but today belongs to me..." :wink:

If I didn't have a TT I'd simply ram their obligatory 4X4 out of the way.. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TTDiva said:


> hooting_owl said:
> 
> 
> > typical 'i am a mum - look at me - i am so clever for giving birth' living in her own perfect world where she must do everything to protect that blob of cells in the pushchair.
> ...


did that years ago.......had a neighbours daughters boyfriends car block my garage several times. got called into work for an emergency job silly AM and cant get out of garage as blocked. thought firk it had enough! so put window through dropped handbrake and just went with wheel lock.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

There was a van parked across my drive the other week - naff all I could do. Had to drive off and park in the next road and walk back. I don't think the Police care about this, and I can't imagine the council (a) being arsed, (b) have the right forms available, (c) could react before said vehicle had rusted away.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

If it was a white van, unmarked, then it's probably got something to do with Crimewatch and may well have a murdered prostitute in the back. Or something. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> If it was a white van, unmarked, then it's probably got something to do with Crimewatch and may well have a murdered prostitute in the back. Or something. :wink:


lol, bit ott scoob but i love the quick humor m8


----------

